# Are they all the same? (canaries)



## Kaytee576 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there, I know it sounds silly but as there are many colors of Canary I was wondering if this made a difference to the bird. Is a certain color smaller? Calmer? etc. I read somewhere that the fife canary is the smallest of the canary family but now I cant seem to find where I saw it so am wondering if I imagined it! Plus not only the colors but does it really make a difference if its a fife, Gloucester etc to their personality and singing?
I would be interested to hear what you think. Many thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Canaries are bred either for type, colour or for singing and yes fifes are the smallest.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ditto to what hawksport said.
A canaries temprament will depend on it's breed, not it's colour. And yes, there are certain breeds that are calmer, bigger or better singers than others.


----------



## Kaytee576 (Feb 28, 2009)

Could you let me know which type you think I should go for as a first time canary owner? Which is smallest and calmest? Advice appreciated thanks.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorrry never kept any of them myself.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you want a canary that sings well? And active or a more sluggish one? How many are you going to keep? Do you plan to breed them? Are you looking for a fancy canary or is a plain one ok? 
I hope you understand that keeping canaries is not as simple as it seems. Unless you have a decent-sized aviary (at least 2x1 metres in diameter and 2 metres high), you will have to give you canaries exercise everyday by letting them fly around a room. And if you're keeping a single canary (which I don't advice you to), you will have to give it a lot of attention everyday.


----------



## lavender_field (Aug 6, 2009)

Gloster: very tame, lively, confident and sweet-natured; lovely refined singer, tolerant of small African finches. Stocky shape; very thick feathers (See http://www.petforums.co.uk/bird-photo-galleries/54015-bruce-gloster-canary.html)

Border: similar to Gloster in nature but louder, less sophisticated song and incredible yellow colour. A bit slimmer than the Gloster.

Roller: very anxious bird, which I gave away to someone with an aviary because I thought he'd be happier there. This could have been becuase of how he was reared, though. Highly unusual song, not to everyone's taste. Slim shape.


----------

